
Schibsted wants to circumvent the mobile adblocking apocalypse - jrwan
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/01/schibsted-wants-to-circumvent-the-mobile-adblocking-apocalypse-by-making-better-more-effective-ads/
======
zer0gravity
There is a BIG problem with the current model of the advertising industry.
It's based on STEALING attention from people. This is an outstanding lack of
respect.

How about treating people like intelligent beings who know what they want for
themselves and that stay informed ?

Make specialized advertising sites where companies can promote their products
and services and let the users come when they want to chek out what's new or
look for something they need. They will come. And they will be happier and the
companies will be happier.

This is a civilized advertising method in my view.

~~~
a3n
I think just being static text or images is respect enough. When I read
magazines my attention wasn't distracted by any ad, they were all static. I
could look at the ad first, last, or not at all, and I could focus on the
article to my heart's content.

As for specialized advertising sites, isn't that what amazon is?

------
towb
Aftonbladet was the reason I started using an adblocker to begin with. Much
better nowadays when I visit their mobile page on my phone, though I did get a
slightly annoying fullscreen ad over there a couple of weeks ago. But overall
it's much better.

~~~
a3n
So maybe that's a benefit of ad blockers, a publisher notices and changes
behavior.

------
r00fus
Well they didn't test text ads (a la Google pre-doubbleclick) so I guess
images are the least invasive.

I wonder if they tested against content blockers like iOS9
safariviewcontroller ?

------
detaro
Which leads to the question: Then why did all this evolve to the chaos it is
right now, if annoying users actually doesn't work? Short-term benefits while
it was new?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Maybe it does work, and they were just able to get away with it until
adblockers (and earlier, popup blockers) started to reach a critical mass.

